# Enema administration code



## fuga (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm not sure if a code exists out there or not.
  I have a scenario where our nursing staff administered an enema for an elderly gentleman due to severe constipation after office visit with his physician.  Is there a code for that?  Seems like more than just an office visit.

Thank you,
Debbie


----------



## TiffanyNH (Sep 28, 2007)

CPT 74283  	 Therapeutic Enema


----------



## kevbshields (Sep 28, 2007)

Um, I hate to point this out.

74283 is not appropriate from the description provided above.  This is a Radiology service (look at the section the code falls under).  This code is for imaging enhancement (e.g., Barium enema) and has nothing to do with what we thing of as a therapeutic enema in the physician's office--just trust me here!

I can't say of a code I'd recommend to describe the actual service, but I know this 74283 is not it.

Sorry!


----------



## TiffanyNH (Sep 28, 2007)

I am sorry also if that was the wrong code, when I looked it up it clearly stated it was used for a therapeutic enema I did not think that the other codes would be appropiate.   CPT 74283  	 Therapeutic Enema
CPT 97139c 	Unlisted Therapeutic Procedure (Removal of Impaction)
CPT 45915 	Removal of Fecal Impaction of Foreign Body
CPT 45999 	Unlisted procedure, Rectum or Anus
Let me know what you end up coding it as, sorry if that code was the wrong one.


----------



## Melanie Daugherty (Oct 2, 2007)

*included in E&M*

Enema for removal of impacted feces is not reported separately and is included when an E&M code is reported.


----------



## TiffanyNH (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks I have been trying to figure this out it has been very frustrating for me and it isn't even my question!!!!


----------



## daryleslie (Mar 12, 2014)

This is what I found on supercoder

Enema carried out for removal of impacted feces is not reported distinctly and is included when an E/M code is reported.

 Since this is the case with the given scenario, you would likely use any of the E/M established outpatient visit medical CPT codes 99213-99215 to describe the E/M and the rest of the procedure -- including the administration of enema


Hopefully that helps


----------

